# Networking Technology degree same as CCNA?



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i graduated from high school last semester and was thinking about getting CCNA certified as i love how networks works. so i got this complete training package from a friend and started watching. i got about halfway through it when i wondered if it was the same thing as a degree so googleing around i realized that most jobs that require CCNA and CCIE also require degrees. so now i'm looking at my community college manual looking for a course to get me a degree and i came to this one: 

*Networking Technology
Associate in Applied Science Degree
A25340
Networking Technology is a concentration under the curriculum title of Information 
Systems. This curriculum prepares students to install and support networks and develops 
strong analytical skills and extensive computer knowledge.
Course work includes extensive hands-on experience with networks. Classes cover media 
types, topologies, and protocols with installation and support of hardware and software, 
troubleshooting network and computer problems, and administrative responsibilities.
Graduates should qualify for positions such as: LAN/PC administrator, microcomputer 
support specialist, network control operator, communications technician/analyst, network/
computer consultant, and information systems specialist. Graduates should be prepared to 
sit for certiﬁ cation exams, which can result in industry-recognized credentials​.*

but isn't this the same as getting a CCNA?

what would be the best degree to go for in this field that my community college offers. (i attached my community college catalog)

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

A CCNA Certification, which I have, is Cisco specific. It will teach you how to connect Cisco devices together, setup routers to route, and switches for vlans and switching, and troubleshooting. But there is so much more to networking that only gets a general review in this curriculum. For example, subnetting only gets a couple of days coverage in class. But it takes working with those numbers to be able to look at them and know, without breaking out a calculator, that a subnet mask is right or wrong. And a lot of time is spent documenting, corresponding, dealing with vendors, and creating network maps. And people in this field need to understand business operations. A degree shows many employers that you have the ability to operate at a professional level, and the ability to learn as the technology changes. And I think Cisco has pushed the CCNA certification out to too many people that have no other previous experience, and employers are wary. Add that to our current poor economy, and employers can ask for more for the same job. And they are getting it. Not to mention, you will be paid more with a degree. And you will find a job much faster than someone with only a certification.


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

I would like to clarify. The CCNA is a very positive step forward for getting into Networking. Certainly most people will get started in Networking with a CCNA alone. If you also have the opportunity to get a Networking degree, you should definitely go for it.


----------



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

@Suncoast
exactly my thoughts..


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the reply. so 
*
Networking Technology
Associate in Applied Science Degree
A25340*

is the right course to take along with getting my CCNA (i just don't wanna end up getting the wrong degree)? what degrees do yall have?


----------



## bruceleejr (Jan 22, 2009)

I am actually in a networking class right now in my community college going for the EXACT same degree haha

Im going for Associate of Applied Science in Networking Administration and they have Cisco academy here and thats what Im doing

later on I will transfer to ASu to get Bachelor of Applied Science to give me that edge over people in networking who only have associates... i got A+ already


----------

